# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Xin hỏi về Facebook

## diemktr

không bít dạo này trang http://www.facebook.com lại không vào được nhỉ???? hay là do máy của mình?? nhưng mình đã thử trên nhiều máy tính khác nhau mà vẫn không được. có cách nào khắc phục được không các bạn????? xin cảm ơn!!!!!:boxing:#-o

----------


## nguyengiang123

bạn vào trực tiếp link đó thì sao mà vào được
*bạn vào qua địa chỉ* 
- http://vi-vn.connect.facebook.com, ( thêm *vi-vn.connect.* vào trước facebook.com )
- hoặc https://www.facebook.com/ (gõ thêm chữ *s* sau *http* mỗi khi mở link của facebook, cách này có thể kết hợp dùng với cách 1 và cách 2 nói trên)
-  http://m.facebook.com
- http://touch.facebook.com
*- http://www.lisp4.facebook.com*

----------


## doremon29

> không bít dạo này trang http://www.facebook.com lại không vào được nhỉ???? hay là do máy của mình?? nhưng mình đã thử trên nhiều máy tính khác nhau mà vẫn không được. có cách nào khắc phục được không các bạn????? xin cảm ơn!!!!!:boxing:#-o


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
hiện nay facebook đang bị việt nam chặn nên bạn sẽ không vào được bằng những cách thông thường.
bạn thử dùng các cách của: thiên tăng tiến xem sao.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## b2ltpt

> bạn vào trực tiếp link đó thì sao mà vào được
> *bạn vào qua địa chỉ* 
> - http://vi-vn.connect.facebook.com, ( thêm *vi-vn.connect.* vào trước facebook.com )
> - hoặc https://www.facebook.com/ (gõ thêm chữ *s* sau *http* mỗi khi mở link của facebook, cách này có thể kết hợp dùng với cách 1 và cách 2 nói trên)
> - http://m.facebook.com
> - http://touch.facebook.com
> *- http://www.lisp4.facebook.com*


cảm ơn bạn nhưng mình sử dụng tất cả các đường link của bạn mà không được. có lẽ trang này đã bị chặn rồi!:whistling:

----------


## messi

> cảm ơn bạn nhưng mình sử dụng tất cả các đường link của bạn mà không được. có lẽ trang này đã bị chặn rồi!:whistling:


 hôm nay mình vào đăng nhập bằng các link trên cũng ko được nữa.:down:

----------


## taitrochoifree11

bạn lên mạng search phần mềm ultrasurf và cách sử dụng, cái đấy vào fb nhanh.

----------


## mrtho88hnn

bạn có thể dùng tool này của mình, hy vọng giúp được bạn. chỉ cần khởi chạy nó 1 lần duy nhất [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
+ đối với windows xp thì chạy bình thường
+ đối với vista/7: nhấp phải lên tập tin vừa tải về chọn run as administrator [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc vui ^_^

----------


## bell.lina

> bạn có thể dùng tool này của mình, hy vọng giúp được bạn. chỉ cần khởi chạy nó 1 lần duy nhất [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> + đối với windows xp thì chạy bình thường
> + đối với vista/7: nhấp phải lên tập tin vừa tải về chọn run as administrator [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> chúc vui ^_^


có kèm theo quà cáp gì đấy không bạn, nó có chứa đường link đến một web nào khác không kaka [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hoaican

mình đảm bảo về tính an toàn của nó ^_^ cái này mình tự viết mà, các bạn cứ yên tâm xài, nó hoàn toàn vô hại [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc vui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Mr_Dam

r-clik biểu tượng 2 máy tính kết nối( ở góc màn hình bên phải) /chọn *open network connection*/r-lik *local area connection*/*properties*/nhấp chọn *internet* *protocol*/chọn *properties*/nhấp chuột vào *use the following ip address*/đánh vào địa chỉ *8.8.8.8*(cả 3 dòng lun), 2 dòng ở phía dưới thì đánh *8.8.4.4* (cả 2 dòng như nhau).
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## danseoit

> bạn có thể dùng tool này của mình, hy vọng giúp được bạn. chỉ cần khởi chạy nó 1 lần duy nhất [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> + đối với windows xp thì chạy bình thường
> + đối với vista/7: nhấp phải lên tập tin vừa tải về chọn run as administrator [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> chúc vui ^_^


 cảm ơn bạn! nhưng vào được facebook mà không đăng nhập được là thế nào ấy nhỉ????:whistling:

----------


## beprongviet

anh ơi mình down cái nào về cũng đc à anh . hay phải down hết thế ạ

----------


## supports

dùng cái này liệu có bị lấy cắp pass không, anh em nào xài rồi cho ý kiến đi...

----------


## tuongts

hiện chưa có 1 kiểm chứng nào cả, bạn chủ topic cho 1 cái demo hay review về sản phẩm đi nhé

----------


## honghuebds

dùng hotspotshield rất an toàn và bảo mật. hiện tại ở vn có rất nhiều bạn đã dùng. mình hiện tại đang làm cho marketing team của anchorfree là công ty tại mỹ sở hữu hotspotshield. 

mình giới thiệu với các bạn review của bạn admin bên windowsz.net 
http://windowsz.net/showthread.php?t=13618 
các bạn có thể vào http://hsselite.com/index.php xem clip giới thiệu về hotspotshield. 

hotspotshield vừa cho ra phiên bản mới nhất dành cho windows - v1.57. các bạn hãy gửi email tới địa chỉ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> để nhận phiên bản mới nhất - đây là địa chỉ email dành riêng cho internet users từ vn. 

xin chân thành cảm ơn các bạn quan tâm tới hotspotshield

----------


## nguyentienthuy

hotspotshield – giải pháp vào facebook và các trang web bị chặn ip ở việt nam

nếu bạn muốn vào facebook và các website bị chặn khác ở vn thì hotspotshield là giải pháp tối ưu nhất. đó là một chương trình mạng riêng ảo vpn client miễn phí giúp địa chỉ ip của bạn ẩn dưới 1 ip khác của mỹ để kết nối vào mạng và hoàn toàn bảo mật. chúng ta có thể vào các website bị chặn một cách dễ dàng với tốc độ không hề thay đổi như khi không dùng hotspot shield. 

cài đặt hotspotshield rất đơn giản. bạn chỉ cần download hotspotshield miễn phí tại địa chỉ http://goo.gl/1anww để nhận phiên bản mới nhất. đây là landing page tiếng việt của hotspotshield dành riêng cho internet users việt nam. 

khi cài đặt xong và chạy chương trình, nếu icon hotspotshield ở thanh taskbar chuyển sang màu xanh thì máy tính của bạn đã được tham gia vpn và có thể truy cập vào facebook và các trang web bị chặn. nếu icon hotspotshield ở thanh taskbar là màu đỏ thì hãy turn on hotspot shield bằng cách right click vào icon hotspotshield chọn connect/on. 

facebook của hostpot shield http://www.facebook.com/anchorfree

----------

